# Milk veins (also posted in Tack Room)



## JJS (10 September 2016)

This is definitely not something that I thought I'd be posting any time soon, but I have a question that I'm hoping the knowledgable folks on here can answer. 
I bought a mare three weeks ago, and everything is going wonderfully with her so far. However, I can't help noticing that she has some very protuberant veins along the sides of her belly, and the only time I've ever seen them before is on broodmares that were in a field near my house as a child. If anything, they seem to be becoming more prominent as the days pass.
Being curious, I googled them, and the result that kept coming up was milk veins. My mare isn't remotely overweight, but she has now started to nip at her sides from time to time (could just be reacting to flies). However, another thing that came up on my Google search was that in foal mares are likely to rub their tail or hindquarters, and this is something I've noticed her doing. She definitely isn't showing any signs of pinworm, so I thought that maybe she just enjoyed a good scratch. 
So, am I being paranoid, or could I be looking at a BOGOF? Unsurprisingly, she's a particular type of horse, and from my inferences, was with a particular type of person until bought and brought on by her previous owner three months before I got her. The thing is, people keep joking that I might find a foal in the field one morning, purely because she is a Gypsy Cob, and now I'm worrying that they might actually be right. Any insights much appreciated.


----------



## JJS (10 September 2016)

And a boobie picture for good measure. 







I'm certain that I'm just being paranoid, but would still appreciate a little input from more experienced minds than mine.


----------



## JJS (10 September 2016)

This one might be better actually.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (11 September 2016)

Hard to be certain but can't see any signs of bagging up. She's not got a baby belly either but never say never. Scanning is the obvious way to be sure of course!


----------



## Equi (11 September 2016)

You can never be sure with mares - especially these types. I'd have her scanned. She doesn't look like she's going to have one just now though.


----------



## karenharvey141 (22 September 2016)

How long have you had her.  I bought my pony in what sound like exact same circumstances.  I specifically asked the question about possibility of the mare being in foal and was told definitely not, she's been tested.  That was in July of 2013.  The following February She all of a sudden looked to have gained a load of weight and I'm talking between one weekend and the next.  This was jokingly mentioned to my riding instructor.  The following week she texted me at work and told me that my pony was definately in foal as she had just seen it move in her belly. BOGOF. After my initial shock and panic as at that time I was as green as cabbage,  I began to allow myself to become a little excited.  On April 23rd St George's Day 2014,  I became the very proud owner of 2 ponies,  Rosie my black n white cob had given birth to a beautiful leggy skewbald filly.  (Bella looks like a cob cross trotter type as she has a finer bone structure than her mum) I still have both my girls and Bella is coming up 2 and a half years old now and is the sweetest youngster you could wish for and has already slightly overshot her mums meagre 14hh.  I'm hoping she'll finish close to 15hh.  On the downside as soon as she was weaned from mum, I had 2 lots of livery to pay for.  Definately never say never with this type of horse/pony.  Good luck.


----------

